# CM7 Nightly GPS Problems



## Not_So_There (Aug 2, 2011)

I have been experiencing issues with GPS not functioning well using the CM7 2.3.5 nightly releases. It locks quickly after a reboot but after the phone has been left on for a while the GPS will take 5 or more minutes to lock. This happens if GPS is left on or if it is turned off. Applications like GPS Status or GPS Aids do not work to fix the problem (Changing the NTP server does not help). Running either app and resetting the GPS data and downloading new data does not fix the problem. In apps such as GPS Status it will show connections to 1 of X satellites and it will hang at that point until it suddenly connects after a lone time.

ROM version: Cm7 Nightly 11, 19
Kernel: Standard Nightly, jt GB v3, jt July 18th Kernel
Flashed via: clean installs flash through supplied CWR 4.0.1.0. Kernels flashed in CWR.
Radio/Modem: EC09 Odin

I DO NOT have these GPS issues when running JT's Cm7_July_17th with the July 18 Dock Fix kernel (2.3.4).


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

try gpsfix from the market, usually helps me.


----------

